# What are the pros & cons of a pelham without the curb chain?



## Tiarella (26 February 2009)

List them all please 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ive been reccomended by two people to try Doug in a pelham as ive now got to he point where i actually have no control over him at all. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thankyou


----------



## Silverspring (26 February 2009)

The pro and cons of no curb chain:

Pros:

You can't break you ponies jaw with the curb chain
You can pinch the ponies lips with the curb chain
You have to faff around trying to get the curb chain straightened out after it falling on the ground!

Cons:

No control over the amount of poll pressure
The pelham acts like a gag
If the pelham has a port over rotation can damage the roof of the horse mouth.

Personally I would use a leather curb strap, you don't get any of the cons and all of the pros!


----------



## Spyda (26 February 2009)

Sorry, were you recommended not to use a curb chain? Without one it, the action of the pelham wont be any different to any other type of snaffle bit without a curb chain, and will only excert a little additional pressure on the poll but that is all. If you are concerned about the severity of the chain curb, you could use a rubber curb chain cover or one of the elastic versions instead. 

If you are not going to use the curb on a pelham there is little point in using one. You would get the same effect from using a hanging-snaffle, and would not have the double reins, or pelham coupler, or loose curb hooks left hanging that would would have in using the pelham.

What is it that your horse does?  Does he pull and is strong?


----------



## Tiarella (26 February 2009)

I was reccomended but wasnt sure myself so asked you lot 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He just gets very strong in the mouth to the point where everything locks and i cant bend or turn and he just runs off. I thought it would be better to have a slightly stronger bit and use my hands lightly rather than just a snaffle and keep pulling on it (i sound like a right novice rider 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (26 February 2009)

Are you using roundings or are you using it properly with two  pairs of reins?


----------



## Tiarella (26 February 2009)

roundings most likely.


----------



## Silverspring (26 February 2009)

I don't know why I even bother replying sometime


----------



## Tiarella (26 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I don't know why I even bother replying sometime  
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]






 Why?


----------



## Silverspring (26 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Without one it, the action of the pelham wont be any different to any other type of snaffle bit without a curb chain 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yip any other snaffle with a 3 - 4 inh shank...also know as a gag!

[ QUOTE ]
If you are concerned about the severity of the chain curb, you could use a rubber curb chain cover 

[/ QUOTE ]

This will only stop pinching, it will not remove the risk of damage to the lower jaw if excessive pressure if put on the crub rein.

[ QUOTE ]

If you are not going to use the curb on a pelham there is little point in using one. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Disagree as I pointed out in my first post (which seems to have been ignored) there are pros and cons to using a curb.

[ QUOTE ]
You would get the same effect from using a hanging-snaffle, 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL!


----------



## BigRed (26 February 2009)

A pelham ought to be used with a curb chain, or a leather curb chain.  Get your instructor to check the bit fits and to show you how to fit the curb chain.  It should not be too loose nor too tight.  The whole point of a pelham is that you can ride with two reins.  If the pony is being civilised, only use the top rein and then the straight bit is mild.  If he gets strong, pick up the bottom rein and use the curb effect to make him steady up.  If you are not confident with two reins, then don't try to use a pelham.  Maybe a Kimlbewick would be better for you, but again, the whole point is to use some sort of curb chain.


----------



## ischa (26 February 2009)

Due to the severity of the curb in relation to a snaffle, it should not be used by novice riders. Double reins are also more complicated for a novice to handle. The pelham should be ridden mainly off the snaffle rein, with the curb rein only coming into effect when needed. if you have no experince of this bit i would use a gag or something


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (26 February 2009)

Another vote for the kimblewick- a very useful bit IMHO. You can get elastic curbs which soften the pinch action.

PS- An excellent answer to OP


----------



## ladyt25 (26 February 2009)

I have to say i did use a rubber straight bar pelham without a curb chain on my pony to have some control jumping. He' s funny one cos he's not especially stromng as such but he does pull and he used to rush into fences so you needed that bit more control.

When i bought him they had him in a 3 ring gag. I tried this but he was so reluctant to go forward i. He obviously resented the poll pressure. i changed him to a copper roller snaffle and that is fine for hacking etc. I tried a pelham with curb chain to jump him and tested it out hacking. He seemed ok but v light in his mouth and when i went for a bit of a 'run' on him i literally touched the rein to stop and he stopped dead! Not fun.

I experimented and took the curb off and this seemed to work a treat, had enough control but he was also happy to take a bit of a hold and go forward. it just seemed to work for him. I am guiess it is a bit less pressure on the poll than a gag?

I would just try it, see if it does work or not. No harm in experimenting IMO.

Oh and  also a previous pony i had was controllable to a degree ion a pelham but I had noo control whatsoever in a kimblewick! I swapped him to a  3 ring gag and that worked perfectly for him.


----------



## bex1984 (26 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
He just gets very strong in the mouth to the point where everything locks and i cant bend or turn and he just runs off.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmm that sounds rather familiar to me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 my little treasure used to do exactly the same thing - just completely lock his neck and jaw and just tank off. I started riding him in a pelham (with curb chain) and it did help a lot, but what solved the problem was discovering one-handed-stopping...firm pulls on ONE rein. I can now do everything with my pony in a snaffle (apart from the fact that he is totally in love with his pelham and sulks in any other bit, but that's another story...).

Anyway - as for using it without the curb, I'm not sure how that would help you  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 You'd probably be better to just have the curb rein there and use it as emergency brakes 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Or start with roundings until he gets the idea that you have control, then move to using two reins ( this is what I have done).


----------



## bex1984 (26 February 2009)

Just to add - I use a rubber guard on my curb chain, cheap and effective 
	
	
		
		
	


	





A good thing to do can be to fit the pelham, complete with chain, put your fingers between pony's chin and the chain, and gently pull on the reins, it gives you an idea of how it works, what happens when you use your reins etc. 

As for whether the action of a pelham without a curb is simialr to that of a gag or a snaffle - surely it would depend which bit you attach the one rein to?


----------



## JessPickle (26 February 2009)

Pelhams arn't as useful with roundings.  If you want one rein I'd try something like a kimblewick.  Or try something like a waterford if he leans on you.  Pickle hates curbs and goes nuts with one even if bottom rein isn't even being used so pelhams are a big no no for me!

Another thing to consider would be does he cross his jaw, open his mouth.  My boy is ten times better with a grackle.  Flash nosebands made no difference at all.


----------



## skewby (26 February 2009)

Surely (as others have said) this will not make the pelham a gag, as the mouthpiece is fixed?  Also agree that without the curb you will just have a very mild bit on your hands (what's the mouthpiece?)?


----------



## RLF (26 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I don't know why I even bother replying sometime  
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]
Why, i read your reply


----------



## Silverspring (26 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

Why, i read your reply 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 that's 2 out of a hundred or so people that read the thread 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I was having a bad morning, I have now bought a new hand bag and got over it!


----------

